# 3D graphics display issue - ATI Mobility Raedon 9000



## pmossop (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi there,

I am having problems with my Sony VAIO ATI Raedon 9000 video card. 
The 2D graphics (Windows) is working fine but every 3D game that I start up gives me corrupted textures and is un-playable. 
This issue started to occur a couple of days ago on-and-off, and now it happens everytime.

I have attached DirectX info below - all Direct3D and DirectDraw tests in DxDiag were successful.

Some screen shots of 3D games:
C&C Generals: http://pdmossop.tripod.com/c_generals_graphics.jpg
Amercias Army: http://pdmossop.tripod.com/americas_army_graphics.jpg
Battlefield 1942: http://pdmossop.tripod.com/1942_graphics.jpg

I have installed the latest Sony VAIO drivers (v. 6.14.0010.6382) for my card, with no success. I have also tried the Omegadrivers... still no success.
I would like any suggestions on what diagnostics that I could use to find the problem, and try to determine whether it is a hardware of software issue.

Any help will be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Phil

------------------
System Information
------------------
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.030422-1633)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation 
System Model: PCG-GRV670(UC) 
BIOS: PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0. 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 126MB used, 1122MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: MOBILITY RADEON 9000
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: MOBILITY RADEON 9000 AGP (0x4C66)
DAC type: Internal DAC(350MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4C66&SUBSYS_813C104D&REV_01
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Digital Flat Panel (1280x1024)
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6382 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/30/2003 21:03:54, 366080 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 7/30/2003 21:03:22, 600576 bytes


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Your screenshots don't work, put them into an HTML file in order to get them to work on Tripod.

Check the laptop fans for dust, and try to clean them out as much as you can....make sure you're playing in a very cool area, laptops overheat incredibly easily, and it definitely sounds like an overheating problem.


----------



## Sparks333 (Apr 17, 2004)

McTimson is absolutely correct.
I also have a GRV-670, and, after about a year of operation, it began making small, almost plaid patterns across the screen after some heavy gaming. It was completely unusable. I also traced it back to heat-related issues, by gaming hard untill it failed, then restarting. It would begin the problems almost immediatley after the restart. This is how I fixed it:

Open up the FireWire port on the upper lefthand corner of the base. There is a small screw in the top corner. Remove it. Then slide the upper speaker tray to the left. Do not disconnect it, simply lie it on its back away from the hole you just made.

Unscrew the small screw holding the keyboard inplace, then remove the keyboard. As with the speaker tray, there is no need to unplug everything. Just lay it forward on its keys.

Now, there is a large piece of metal. I am referring to it as a heat shield, though it is probably more of a keyboard support. Unscrew all the screws that have a little arrow pointing to them. The entire tray should then lift out. You should completley remove this.

Now, in the upper righthand corner, there is a large fan. This is the main system fan. Unscrew the three screws holding it down. It may be neccessary to unplug the wire strip taped across it. It is sort of a pain to get back in, though, as it is simply metal contacts, no plastic. 

You will now see the back of the fins visible through the back of the PC. Normally, this is where the majoity of the dust builds up. Remove the dust, then carefully reassemble the laptop. It should work now.

Sparks


----------



## pmossop (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks guys... especially Sparks for the confirmation that I am not the only one!

Actually I disassembled the notebook and cleaned it out in the same way as you, except I didn't remove the large system fan... but unfortunately I have already send the notebook back to Sony for repairs! At least I know that it is not some fundamental hardware problem with the notebook and can fix it if it happens again...

Thanks again!


----------



## mblarsen (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

I have had the same problem for several months. I tried to take the laptop apart and clean the fan as suggested. It had no effect at all.

I few days ago I accedidently stumpled upon a solution that works on my system.

I have described the whole incident on in my blog (cannot post url in this forum) send me a message for the url.

2005-02-14
2005-01-15
2005-01-12
2005-01-09

In short here is the procedure - let me know it works for you:


Unplug the power supply cable
Start the game
Switch back to Windows
Insert the power supply cable
Switch back to the game again

Best regards
Michael


----------



## ExxMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have GRV680 and I sent it back to Sony too for exact same video problems following intensive gaming......they also replaced mobo and vid chip complete but i'm now 2 months out of warranty and guess what...yes its happening again. I have no doubt its a heat management system issue and may be dust effects too. I can't get to the fan to examine and clean-out because even after i've removed most screws i just can't get the back off!! Very frustrated, any help would be appreciated. And PMOSSOP, has yours dysfuncioned following the SOny mobo replacement like mine?

Cheers
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

ExxMan: I've got the MR 9000 too, and had similar problems. To fix it I bought a can of compressed air and used it to blow into the vents. I think that holding the laptop vertically, with one of the vents facing downwards, might make it easier to get rid of the dust.

Alex


----------



## ExxMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Alex, I'll try the compressed air., and if it works i'll get a cooling pad. One of the other symptoms i'm finding since having the problem for a 2nd time is that windows is reporting the GPU as having only 32 MB ddr instead of 64! I don't know if this is related to the GPU overheating/dust issue or whether SOny accidently placed a 32  mb version opf teh Radeon in it back when i sent it over for warranty? Any ideas on this or how to confirm that the card actually still is 64mb or atleast using 64mb of its dedicated ram?

cheers

eric
[email protected]


----------



## SMDBIOS (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello,

Please see: http://www.aqstech.com/vaio2.html

By the time you see the loss of Video RAM and or the distortion of the video it's too late, the damage is done.


----------



## pmossop (Mar 29, 2004)

In response to Exxman's question, I had to get Sony to repair my unit twice (both in warranty fortunately). After the second time I bought a laptop fan cooler that the laptop sits on... I have had no further problems, although I don't play many intensive games on it anymore.

I have come to the conclusion that it is infact a dust/heat problem...

Cheers,
Phil


----------

